# WTK: Emblems



## crossbreed (Jan 5, 2007)

What are the exact dimensions of the rear emblems for the versa sedan? The nissan logo and the versa text. 

Mine were stolen at the paint shop and I need to buy them. I want the exact size nissan emblem.

thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't you just order them from a Nissan dealer using your VIN #?


----------

